# Has B2M completely stopped in the UK?



## Wannabe Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know the current situation?

I've finally got 6 items to return so I'm gutted that it may not be possible to B2M! I'm nervous about taking my empties anyway as most of them are depotted eyeshadows and I don't know if my local counter will take them. Does anyone have any experience with MAC in Oxford??

I would so love to get a new lipstick!


----------



## vocaltest (May 8, 2009)

No it hasn't stopped just yet. I get the impression it won't stop for about 6 months. They're not recycling any products they're incinerating them.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2009)

i did a back to mac about 2 weeks ago and the ladies didn't mention oiti stopping just yet.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Thanks vocaltest and LMD. I called up to check and it still possible the b2m but as you say they will be phasing it out. 

I really hope they can find someone else to take the products for recycling. It's upsetting to think it has to be incinerated.


----------



## anita22 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_Thanks vocaltest and LMD. I called up to check and it still possible the b2m but as you say they will be phasing it out. 

I really hope they can find someone else to take the products for recycling. It's upsetting to think it has to be incinerated._

 
At least they're still taking it. I wonder how long we've got... I've been at the counter twice in the last week and I still forgot to ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. Hi, I'm in Oxford too!


----------



## anita22 (May 8, 2009)

Delete multiple post


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_P.S. Hi, I'm in Oxford too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Hi! 2 visits in one week, I'm dying to know what you got, I've been restricted to online only for a few weeks.

The lady I spoke to said they were phasing it out but didn't give a time scale. I thought I'd get in quick though and may go later today. I've been inspired by all the bold lips (your impassioned lips included) so I'm thinking I may go bright. I know I'm going to be twitching to look at other bits whilst I'm there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## anita22 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_





 Hi! 2 visits in one week, I'm dying to know what you got, I've been restricted to online only for a few weeks.

The lady I spoke to said they were phasing it out but didn't give a time scale. I thought I'd get in quick though and may go later today. I've been inspired by all the bold lips (your impassioned lips included) so I'm thinking I may go bright. I know I'm going to be twitching to look at other bits whilst I'm there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm up to 5 empties and not close to finishing anything right now, I just hope it keeps going for a few more months at least. (Though I guess I can always take them overseas next time I'm on holiday, it's just  a pain to carry glass empties in case they shatter). 

Nothing overly exciting haul-wise, I just got a couple of items from Rose Romance, and restocked on some basics (mascara, concealer, etc). Have fun at the counter, new lipstick is always exciting! And the Oxford MAC team seems really nice.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

When they do stop the program, you gals should still save the containers.. You may come to the states or elsewhere some day (places where they accept b2m) and you can always go to a freestanding or pro store there and do the exchange then!


----------



## Luceuk (May 9, 2009)

I have four empties at the moment so I'm hoping it doesn't stop too soon.


----------



## vocaltest (May 9, 2009)

Its hard to say because I've been told its almost immediately, but another counter told me not for another 6 months. Who knows?


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 9, 2009)

I got my lipstick - I got Girl About Town. I love it!! 

I think it'll be ages before I have enough empties for another so I think I'll have missed the boat. But like you say ManBeater I could take them elsewhere to B2M.


----------



## angi (Jun 14, 2009)

My counter said to me that they were no longer promoting it, but for the people that knew about it they would continue to honour it. 

I mentioned that I might stop collecting my empties and she told me not to as I knew about it, which gave me the impression that it is going to be a long term phase out, or that head office haven't given any guidance on time scales yet.


----------



## inconspicuous (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been told the same as most others in this thread so far.

I asked about it and the MUA at my local counter told me it would be phased out, but it "wouldn't be anytime soon" and reminded me to keep bringing them in.  So it sounds to me like it's a plan for the future, but they're not doing it just yet, and she said it wouldn't be overnight, it would be a gradual change that was introduced.

I know the problem has to do with the company they contracted to recycle the returned packaging, so maybe they're doing it slowly in case they're able to find another company to do it, so they won't have to stop it at all?  It might just be a provisional just-in-case measure.

Or at least, we can hope ;]

I'm lucky, in that I'm going to Canada at the end of this summer but I'm also going back to visit family next year, so if it IS phased out, I'll just save them up and take them over with me, or air mail them over for a friend to exchange for me.  So definitely keep them because you never know when you / someone you know might be going somewhere where they're not stoppin git! =]


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

.....


----------



## Miss Lore (Jul 10, 2009)

I B2M some empties this week in croydon


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2009)

oh i didn't relise they were stopping this, i haven't B2Med anything for quite a while and have some empties sitting about will have to take them in soon or just take them with me when i visit the US.
I can't believe they aint doing it anymore in the UK


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2010)

*does BACK2MAC still exist?*

im going to a mac counter tomorrow for the first time in months and have some empties (6 of then) and want to trade them for a lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im just not sure if its still on as ihavnt been on here in a while!!


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

yes it does! they even have it online!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didnt realise i was online! x


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

(I found out recently myself)

Anytime


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

B2M is at present still running, but sad times it is ending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B2M is very soon to be no more in the UK. We all knew it was going to be phased out but from the discussion I had in MAC about it today sounds like it won't be too long before it's gone. With the economic downturn MAC had nowhere in the UK to recycle the empties, so they were being sent overseas at a high cost. It's just not viable for them to continue with it so at present nothing returned in the UK is actually being recycled. 

Luckily for me I spend quite a lot of time in the US and so can take my empties with me, but all the same it sucks, so B2M while you still can everyone!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didnt realise i was online! x_

 
Sweet!!! Didn't realize that either... Ha just realized this is the Euro chat... Is it the same in the US?


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Sweet!!! Didn't realize that either... Ha just realized this is the Euro chat... Is it the same in the US?_

 
Yes it is. (I'm from US too). M·A·C Cosmetics | Back to MAC

Try that link


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

yeah i always send my goodies to Richard at mac HO. he sends me back the free lipsticks because i can't get into a store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i shall continue to send my lippies to him until i am told that they don't do it anymore. there have been rumours for years saying B2M will end.... but it's still going strong!


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Well I just B2Med for three lipsticks today in belfast with no problem what so ever, they were all depots too and thety took them all fine.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i always send my goodies to Richard at mac HO. he sends me back the free lipsticks because i can't get into a store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i shall continue to send my lippies to him until i am told that they don't do it anymore. there have been rumours for years saying B2M will end.... but it's still going strong!_

 
Have you sent depots LMD84? I have a load of eyeshadows that I really want to depot but I know my local MAC won't take them.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_Have you sent depots LMD84? I have a load of eyeshadows that I really want to depot but I know my local MAC won't take them._

 
yep i have sent depots


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Woohoo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I presume I need to call the Customer Services number to get details of how to go about it? Thank you so much for sharing this info. It's quite sad how excited I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

yes,call customer service and they can give you Richards address... i can't find my bit of paper with the address on right now! it does take about 14 days to have your lippies sent to you, oh and you can also get pro colours this way too!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Shame they are stopping it over here, although i took mine over to the US on my last trip as i liked being able to pick from lipstick, gloss or eyeshadow


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

I was wondering about B2M since I've never done it before (I'm north east too like the OP). I think I'm going to save up and B2M at PRO in the US on my holiday. 
I think if they stop B2M in the UK they need to start another kind of 'rewards' program, because even though it's a good incentive to recycle, it is also the only type of program MAC have that rewards us for being loyal customers who actually buy and use 6 items! most other brands do promotions and freebie offers other than MAC. They did offers with nordstorm (I think it was, or another Dept. Store) buy two get one free on lipglosses and eyeshadows. In the UK we're buying products too!

sorry for the little rant, just something I was thinking then.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: does BACK2MAC still exist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I was wondering about B2M since I've never done it before (I'm north east too like the OP). I think I'm going to save up and B2M at PRO in the US on my holiday. 
I think if they stop B2M in the UK they need to start another kind of 'rewards' program, because even though it's a good incentive to recycle, it is also the only type of program MAC have that rewards us for being loyal customers who actually buy and use 6 items! most other brands do promotions and freebie offers other than MAC. They did offers with nordstorm (I think it was, or another Dept. Store) buy two get one free on lipglosses and eyeshadows. In the UK we're buying products too!

sorry for the little rant, just something I was thinking then._

 
Totally agree. Even trying to get a sample sometimes (in contemplating a prospective purchase) is like getting blood out of a stone!


----------



## aroseisarose (Jun 24, 2010)

has it stopped yet?


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 25, 2010)

I B2M'd for a lipstick at the beginning of May and they didn't mention anything about it finishing soon.


----------



## cazgh (Jun 25, 2010)

i b2m 2 weeks ago - no problem


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

i honestly think it's just one of those things that goes around occasionally. i doubt it will stop. ma's were just told to stop promoting it that's all.


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 28, 2010)

I think you're right Lou, I B2M'd for Snob today and there was no mention of it finishing!


----------



## coppertone (Jul 5, 2010)

I B2M's for Made To Order last month and nothing was said - so fingers crossed they'll carry on honoring it...at least for the time being!


----------

